# Fostex HP-P1 Portable DAC for iPhone, iPod and iPad (With Built-In Headphone Amp) - Head-Fi TV, Episode 011



## jude

NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please CLICK HERE to see the video.​   
   
  In Episode 011 of Head-Fi TV, we take a look at the Fostex HP-P1, a portable DAC (based on the AKM4480 32-bit DAC chip) for iDevices (iPhone / iPod / iPad), that has its own built-in headphone amp.  You may recall in Head-Fi TV Episode 003 we looked at another portable iDevice DAC--the Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo--and we do discuss the Fostex HP-P1 relative to the Algorhythm Solo in this episode.
   
   
  This episode is brought to you by *CanJam @ Rocky Mountain Audiofest* and *Rocky Mountain Audiofest*.  Find out more about the best high-end headphone show in the world by visiting *http://www.canjam.org*
   
   

  Products mentioned in the video:

   

 *Fostex HP-P1* portable digital iPod/iPhone/iPad DAC and headphone amplifier
 *Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo* portable digital iPod/iPhone/iPad DAC
 *Apple iPod 160GB* portable media player
 *Apple iPhone* mobile phone and portable media player
 *Apple iPad* tablet computer and media player
 *HiFiMAN HM-801* portable media player, DAC and headphone amp
 *JH Audio JH-16 Pro* custom in-ear monitors
 *Westone ES5* custom in-ear monitors
 *Ray Samuels Audio Shadow* headphone amplifier
 *TTVJ Slim* portable headphone amplifier
 *HeadAmp Pico Slim* portable headphone amplifier
 *Audeze LCD-2* planar magnetic headphones
 *AKG K 340* hybrid electret / dynamic headphones (discontinued)
 *Sennheiser HD 800* headphones
 *HiFiMAN HE-6* headphones
 *Ray Samuels Audio SR-71B* fully balanced portable headphone amp
 *Sennheiser HD 558* headphones
 *Sennheiser HD 598* headphones
 *Grado HF-1* (Grado Head-Fi Series) headphonest
 *V-MODA Crossfade M-80* headphones
 *Sennheiser / adidas HD 25-1 II Originals* headphones
 *beyerdynamic DT 1350* headphones
   

   

   

_Head-Fi TV Episode 011 _produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla

   
   

  We will occasionally post Q&A episodes of Head-Fi TV.  If you want to submit any questions (or comments), you can do so via email to *tv@head-fi.org*.


----------



## DigitalFreak

650 to 800 bananas, wow what a price tag.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Gotta love the episodes! That is a very hefty price tag though.


----------



## cifani090

Nice review Jude! Im always looking forward to your video reviews.


----------



## Il Mostro

$650.00 street price -- worth every bit of it.


----------



## vlach

Good to know the DACs are more similar than different, however i wish Jude would've compared the amp section of the HP-P1 against the others he hand on hand...


----------



## vlach

Quote: 





il mostro said:


> $650.00 street price -- worth every bit of it.


 

 Have you heard it?


----------



## vlach

Post removed.


----------



## Il Mostro

Quote: 





vlach said:


> Have you heard it?


 

 Bought it -- Moon Audio.  Drew throws in a Silver Dragon LOD/USB, so IMO this is the best deal out there.


----------



## keanex

Doesn't look portable by any means.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





keanex said:


> Doesn't look portable by any means.


 


  Looks far more portable then lugging around a CLAS plus amp combo


----------



## keanex

That doesn't make it portable though. I don't think many people could fit that and an iPod in their pocket comfortably.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





keanex said:


> That doesn't make it portable though. I don't think many people could fit that and an iPod in their pocket comfortably.


 


  You know now that I think about it it's a real shame the CLAS and Fostex stuff doesn't work with any DAP. If it did a nice clip+ combo would make it quite a nice portable option. As it is the only more portable option remaining is a iPod Nano which carries quite a premium price.


----------



## Il Mostro

Quote: 





keanex said:


> That doesn't make it portable though. I don't think many people could fit that and an iPod in their pocket comfortably.


 

  
  Since when does being able to put a device(s) in your pocket define portability?   This is no less portable than an iPod plus competent portable amp.  Compared to my previous go-to portable set-up, 160GB Classic/RSA SR 71-A, the HP P-1 is slightly bigger than the RSA but the total footprint feels pretty much the same.  SQ is exponentially better.  Mind blowingly so.  If I want to minimalist, yes I will go with IEMs/iPod and still have a good time.  Heck, I have a good time with the Nano and IEM's.  The sound from a stacked setup, whether CLAS or HP P-1 and with resolving enough 'phones, is whole different ballgame.


----------



## AudioRook

Nice review!


----------



## Nom de Plume

Laptops are portable.
  
  Quote: 





keanex said:


> Doesn't look portable by any means.


----------



## wiinippongamer

Is that a hifiman he-300 at 12:26?


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





nom de plume said:


> Laptops are portable.


 


  I think you just won the internet.


----------



## googleli

I am using Fostex HP-P1 + SR71A + LCD2 Rev 1 as my office rig now. The previous combo I use, the CLAS + Meier Stepdance (15V regulated)) + LCD Rev 1, was very good - so I thought - until I tried out the HP-P1 combo. In comparison, the CLAS combo sounded so clean that it was almost a bit clinical to me, and it was not how the LCD2 Rev 1 is supposed to sound. Now with the HP-P1 / SR71A combo, all the creaminess of the Rev 1 came back alive. I will also do a critical comparison between the HP-P1/SR71A combo and the HP-P1 itself (using its own amp section under mid / high gain). I will also have to do some critical listening to spell out the difference between Filter 1 and Filter 2 which I think Jude did not mention about.


----------



## Parall3l

Just love how jude throw those accessories aside like he doesn't care.


----------



## googleli

I was a little worried when he picked up the CLAS combo and the Fostex combo, wondering if he would do the same to those two expensive piles of bricks...


----------



## Cinnabar

Always so many things to want, always so few dollars to buy them with..... Enough to drive a man to drink.


----------



## mmayer167

Nice thought out review Jude!  Thanks,
   
  M


----------



## airwax

Jude, can't stop looking at your watch.  I have the same impression with the Fostex compared to the CLAS. I prefer the CLAS simply because I use other portable amps.


----------



## keanex

Quote: 





nom de plume said:


> Laptops are portable.


 


  It's only portable in the sense that it's light enough to carry from place to place.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

that rig with the HD25 looks all mighty.
  I'm not an ipod fan, but theese products are quite appealing, specially the DAC part. prices are high but this is a "new" technology. im sure prices will go down as soon as other companies enter the market.


----------



## ffdpmaggot

Is it just me, or did the audio suck on this episode?


----------



## jtaylor991

I was thinking about an iPod Classic>AlgoRhythm Solo>iBasso D4 Mamba>JH13 IEMs for a rig, but now I'm confused. Was there a channel imbalance at normal listening levels? I am SUCH a stickler for that. I can't stand when the vocals aren't centered right.


----------



## sperandeo

Nice review, but personally I like having separate components just like on my home system. I am currently using an iPod classic 160, a Millet portable tube amp and the Cypher Labs Solo. This set up sound better than many home systems I've heard (through my LCD2's). The separate components also gives me more playing time, the Solo alone gets 10-11 hours and my Millet tube amp gets around 15-20 hours, the Fostex "all in one" gets around 7 hours. The smaller footprint of the Fostex and iPod seems more appealing, but so does an integrated home amplifier. I think I can manage 6oz and 1 inch more in size to have at least 70% more playing time. I haven't heard the Fostex and I'm sure if Jude says it sounds great, it does. But mixing separate components will always give you the satisfaction of finding a new sound you will love.....for now.


----------



## Vonx

Well in terms of just $ i wouldnt really consider it worth it. You could get a DAC of the same quality like he has and a superior amp for the same price!
   
  The only thing your paying extra for is having them both in the same package, which only is superior if you WILL be traveling with it, and theres no way im lugging that thing around unless its a road trip and not much on foot traveling of security at airports. 
   
  plus, you would just look ridiculous
   
  Personally, away from home i just bite my tongue and take some low impedeance cans that i can run out of a cowon
   
  it aint that bad, really


----------



## Il Mostro

Quote: 





googleli said:


> I am using Fostex HP-P1 + SR71A + LCD2 Rev 1 as my office rig now. The previous combo I use, the CLAS + Meier Stepdance (15V regulated)) + LCD Rev 1, was very good - so I thought - until I tried out the HP-P1 combo. In comparison, the CLAS combo sounded so clean that it was almost a bit clinical to me, and it was not how the LCD2 Rev 1 is supposed to sound. Now with the HP-P1 / SR71A combo, all the creaminess of the Rev 1 came back alive. I will also do a critical comparison between the HP-P1/SR71A combo and the HP-P1 itself (using its own amp section under mid / high gain). I will also have to do some critical listening to spell out the difference between Filter 1 and Filter 2 which I think Jude did not mention about.


 

 Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.  I am playing around with the same setup but pretty much listening with DT1350's, since they are now my primary travel phones.  There are some very distinct differences between the SR71-A and the HP P-1's internal amp.  Not necessarily better or worse, but different flavors to be sure.  Having options is a wonderful thing.


----------



## qusp

yeah, it looks so ridiculous walking around with your headphone cable coming out of your coat pocket or manbag, i got news for you, other people, they dont think about you at all
   
  nice review Jude, pretty much what i thought re the fostex, pity, looks like i'm stuck with my rig as it is, it is sexy though


----------



## nanaholic

So this only works with iStuff and not as a general USB DAC which can be connected to a computer?


----------



## dyl1dyl

Hmm, may consider swapping my hifiman setup for this if I prefer the sound sig after trying it with my UERMs.


----------



## googleli

I also have the HM801. May as well do a 3-way shootout among CLAS / HP-P1 / HM801.


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





nanaholic said:


> So this only works with iStuff and not as a general USB DAC which can be connected to a computer?


 


  correct


----------



## Eric_C

What's the TOSLink port for? Is it input or output? Jude didn't touch on that in the video.


----------



## googleli

For output


----------



## rudi0504

i want share my personal impression woth Fostex Hp 1
   
  I have Fostex Hp 1 since 1 month a go. i am very happy with my Fostex Hp 1
   
  The Dac part is very good, very detail sound, sweet sounding MID and very fine High and Bass
   
  The Amp site for portable use is good also, specially for Westone 3 / UM 3 X RC and JH 11
   
   
  If you want the better set up for Portable Rig, what i have now is :
   
  Fostex Hp1 as DAC and Ipad 2 / Iphone 4 as Source woth WAV File and Stepdance 1 / RS 71 B as Portable Amp
   
  This RIG can drive LCD 2 Rev 2, HD 800 and T 1 in very good sound 
   
  Cheers


----------



## chi2

The HP-P1 measures quite so-so with poor linearity in the frequency response on complex loads like multiple BA IEMs: http://www.markuskraus.com/RMAA/HPP1/gain1filter1.htm, http://www.markuskraus.com/RMAA/HPP1/gain1filter2.htm, and http://www.markuskraus.com/RMAA/HPP1/gain3filter2.htm. With its significantly nonzero output impedance it gets along better with higher impedance headphones.


----------



## qusp

yep, thats why i'm avoiding it, i just want someone to come out with a digital transport for idevices, no dac, no amp, just pulling the signal out, perhaps reclocking it and sending it on its way again. manufacturers are unlikely to ever release something with a dac/amp section that rivals what i have diyed, as i didnt have budget or size restrictions, i currently use iriver for digital out, but i would like being able to use my iphone and ipad for the added functionality and better interface.


----------



## Eric_C

qusp: Don't the Wadia and HRT act as transports for iDevices?


----------



## rudi0504

Before I have owned Alo Solo Class and I returned back because not supported my iPhone 4 , during I listened music , there was sound clipping tek tek tek.
I turn off my iPhone and solo class , but the sound clipping still there .

The problem is the same with my fostex hp 1, but I can resolve the problem, I turn off my iPhone 4 dan also foster hp 1 , after 1 minute I turn on again and the sound clipping tek tek tek is gone.

I hope can help fostex hp1 owner.


----------



## meyameya

i'd really like to hear from you about your opinions on the um3x


----------



## gx42000

nice shirt jude!


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> qusp: Don't the Wadia and HRT act as transports for iDevices?


 


*yes, but portable*, small and not costing more than 300-400 are provisos. i have no need, or desire to use my iphone as my source at home, i already have a very good computer as source rig that does more than any of those could hope to. I use vy iphone and ipad as remotes for my rig at home, but they have nothing to do with the audio. There are numbers of home units, but that is of little consequence to me unfortunately. basically i want a solo or hp1 without the dac or amp sections


----------



## JJE37

I just realized this, but why doesn't headfi have an audio (sound) logo?
   
  Like Engadget:  http://www.viddler.com/explore/engadget/videos/3158/  (first two seconds of audio)


----------



## jtaylor991

The headphones for *Head*-Fi. Head-Fi is mostly for headphones, not just for sound equipment in general,  but those other things like speakers are welcome.
  
  Quote: 





jje37 said:


> I just realized this, but why doesn't headfi have an audio (sound) logo?


----------



## googleli

After 12 hours of burn in of the HP-P1, most of the mid range graininess is gone, but still present. I still can't decide which of the Stepdance or the SR71A is better for the Rev 1. With the Stepdance the sound is very very clean, but with the SR71A there is more body to it. Each time I listen to the Stepdance or ES5 I seem to prefer that amp I am listening to over the other. 
   
  But for the mid range graininess, the Fostex DAC is no doubt a considerable step up over the CLAS. The sound is much more natural despite a bit grainy at times, but I think that is more with the recordings than the Fostex itself. The AKM DAC chip, which is widely used in Japanese Bluray players, and also in some very high end Esoteric DAC / CD players (they use a higher end model though), seems to have a sound which I prefer over the CLAS DAC chip. The separation of instruments and the placing of them is much clearer, yet at the same time it retains a bit of warmth which made its sound less "digital". It is like comparing the earlier generations of the Esoteric players with the current generation ones.
   
  Tomorrow, I will spend my listening sessions (lunch hour and after office hours) solely with Filter 2 of the HP-P1, still with the LCD2 Rev 1. I promise I will dedicate my listening sessions to the ES5 and UE18 Pro next week.


----------



## JJE37

Quote:


jtaylor991 said:


> The headphones for *Head*-Fi. Head-Fi is mostly for headphones, not just for sound equipment in general,  but those other things like speakers are welcome.


 

 I meant like this:​
   
http://www.viddler.com/explore/engadget/videos/3158/
   
  (first 2 sec. of audio)


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





qusp said:


> *yes, but portable*, small and not costing more than 300-400 are provisos. i have no need, or desire to use my iphone as my source at home, i already have a very good computer as source rig that does more than any of those could hope to. I use vy iphone and ipad as remotes for my rig at home, but they have nothing to do with the audio. There are numbers of home units, but that is of little consequence to me unfortunately. basically i want a solo or hp1 without the dac or amp sections


 


  OH. Well, that would mean an on-the-go setup of:
  iDevice -> Transport -> DAC -> Amp -> Phones
  I know we talk about transportable rigs, but that's huge! It'd look like an electronic hamburger. Accordingly, the number of people willing to carry such a setup would be few; smaller demand = higher per unit cost, so I would imagine companies are unlikely to ever go into this extremely niche product...


  Quote: 





jje37 said:


> Quote:
> 
> I meant like this:​
> 
> ...


 


  Still don't know what you mean.


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Still don't know what you mean.


 


  I think what he meant was a signature sound played every time along side the head fi logo


----------



## jtaylor991

That would annoy me SO much after maybe two or three times.
  
  Edit: In Head-Fi TV or just every time the website loads?
  Quote: 





parall3l said:


> I think what he meant was a signature sound played every time along side the head fi logo


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> That would annoy me SO much after maybe two or three times.
> 
> Edit: In Head-Fi TV or just every time the website loads?


 
  In head fi TV of course, on the website would be very annoying indeed


----------



## googleli

I like the term "electronic hamburger". I have two such hamburgers sitting in front of me on my office desk this very moment.


----------



## vlach

Quote: 





googleli said:


> After 12 hours of burn in of the HP-P1, most of the mid range graininess is gone, but still present. I still can't decide which of the Stepdance or the SR71A is better for the Rev 1. With the Stepdance the sound is very very clean, but with the SR71A there is more body to it. Each time I listen to the Stepdance or ES5 I seem to prefer that amp I am listening to over the other.
> 
> But for the mid range graininess, the Fostex DAC is no doubt a considerable step up over the CLAS. The sound is much more natural despite a bit grainy at times, but I think that is more with the recordings than the Fostex itself. The AKM DAC chip, which is widely used in Japanese Bluray players, and also in some very high end Esoteric DAC / CD players (they use a higher end model though), seems to have a sound which I prefer over the CLAS DAC chip. The separation of instruments and the placing of them is much clearer, yet at the same time it retains a bit of warmth which made its sound less "digital". It is like comparing the earlier generations of the Esoteric players with the current generation ones.
> 
> Tomorrow, I will spend my listening sessions (lunch hour and after office hours) solely with Filter 2 of the HP-P1, still with the LCD2 Rev 1. I promise I will dedicate my listening sessions to the ES5 and UE18 Pro next week.


 
   
  Out of curiosity, when feeding the same amp, is there a difference in the output level between the two DACs?


----------



## googleli

Four hamburgers:
   
  Left back: CLAS + SR71A
  Left front: McDonald's Shogun Burger
  Center: Fostex HP-P1 with Meier Stepdance and Energizer 15V combo
  Right: LCD2 Rev 1 with Audio Technica headphone stand


----------



## googleli

Not much difference in terms of output level, at least not that I noticed when I fix the amp volume and connect the same amp at the same volume level to the HP-P1 and CLAS.

  
  Quote: 





vlach said:


> Out of curiosity, when feeding the same amp, is there a difference in the output level between the two DACs?


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





googleli said:


> Four hamburgers:


 

 -sniff- I'm so proud to have left a legacy here on Head-Fi.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





googleli said:


> Four hamburgers:
> 
> Left back: CLAS + SR71A
> Left front: McDonald's Shogun Burger
> ...


 

 whats in this shogun burger you speak of?


----------



## jtaylor991

I'm curious too, since I live in the USA and this isn't available here. Lol what an off rail XD
  
  Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> whats in this shogun burger you speak of?


----------



## JJE37

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> I'm curious too, since I live in the USA and this isn't available here. Lol what an off rail XD


 

  
  It is a burger covered in Teriyaki sauce.


----------



## Il Mostro

Top that bad boy off with the green tea/red bean sundae for desert...


----------



## googleli

It is basically Sausage McMuffin with egg but with Teriyaki sauce.


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





googleli said:


> Four hamburgers:
> 
> Left back: CLAS + SR71A
> Left front: McDonald's Shogun Burger
> ...


 

 Could  you please advise me :
  where do you buy 15 Volt Adaptor for Enegizer ?
  Whata kind Mini to Mini do you use between Stepdance and Fostex HP 1
  Thank you


----------



## GuyDebord

Does anyone know who has it in stock for $649? or if anyone want to sell it?


----------



## Il Mostro

Quote: 





guydebord said:


> Does anyone know who has it in stock for $649? or if anyone want to sell it?


 


  I got mine at Moon Audio.  Drew also threw in a free Silver Dragon LOD/USB.  I do not know if they are sold out through Moon, though.


----------



## elctrokrdiogrm

jude- how did you get the white sennheiser hd25 1-ii? i've never seen that but it looks really nice.


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





elctrokrdiogrm said:


> jude- how did you get the white sennheiser hd25 1-ii? i've never seen that but it looks really nice.


 


  Sennheiser did it special for him; you can get it done at Colorware. Details here:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/551511/custom-colored-sennheiser-hd-25-1-ii-adidas-a-lot-of-big-photos-inside


----------



## Il Mostro

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Sennheiser did it special for him; you can get it done at Colorware. Details here:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/551511/custom-colored-sennheiser-hd-25-1-ii-adidas-a-lot-of-big-photos-inside


 
   
  Did they package a pair of white shoes and a white belt with that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I must say that Adidas does offers great customizing options throughout their product lines.  I did a couple of pairs of customized-color Barricade-V tennis shoes at a nominal cost over street price and was very happy with them.  Cool stuff.


----------



## Eric_C

Um. I don't think Adidas had anything to do with this colour job. It was probably Sennheiser working with Colorware.


----------



## Il Mostro

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Um. I don't think Adidas had anything to do with this colour job. It was probably Sennheiser working with Colorware.


 


  I don't give a flying phuck about who did the colorways... just send me some chili-crab and Tiger beer.


----------



## googleli

Once you bought the Energizer Power Pack, register it online.
   
  Then order the Wiley Cable from their "Free Tips for Life" website - it changes the blue output port to 15V.
   
  The interconnect is the one which came with a special package of the ALO CLAS - I think it's a silver cable.

  
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Could  you please advise me :
> where do you buy 15 Volt Adaptor for Enegizer ?
> Whata kind Mini to Mini do you use between Stepdance and Fostex HP 1
> Thank you


----------



## rudi0504

googleli said:


> Once you bought the Energizer Power Pack, register it online.
> 
> Then order the Wiley Cable from their "Free Tips for Life" website - it changes the blue output port to 15V.
> 
> The interconnect is the one which came with a special package of the ALO CLAS - I think it's a silver cable.




Thank you for your help


----------



## elctrokrdiogrm

@ II Mostro thanks a lot


----------



## boombapmaniak

Very nice DAC, albeit my wallet does not agree with the price on it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! Great review too!


----------



## Kremer930

Hi guys. I know slightly off topic but since moon audio has the Fostex on special for $650 I was wondering if anyone will be selling a alo rx mk2 amp? I have a CLAS and am looking for a rx mk2 in black. I considered the fostex given the great price but I have only just got the CLAS. For anyone who has not heard the fostex or CLAS, they are game changers. The sound difference compared to lossless via a high quality LOD from an iPod is huge. It is a brick but well worth carrying.


----------



## Vonx

Quote: 





qusp said:


> yeah, it looks so ridiculous walking around with your headphone cable coming out of your coat pocket or manbag, i got news for you, other people, they dont think about you at all
> 
> nice review Jude, pretty much what i thought re the fostex, pity, looks like i'm stuck with my rig as it is, it is sexy though


 


  Wait, you know what other people are thinking?
   
  Or are you basing your pre-decided disposition of other people's psyche to try to tell people that you think you know what other people are thinking? 
   
  Pro tip: every time i see a dude with a manbag i giggle inside.
   
  And if your coat pocket is really large enough to house a HP-P1 and the rest of your portable RIG without looking like you copped a costco size box of cheeze-its then i would be really surprised
   
  if you carry this thing around, your turning heads dude, not that its a bad thing


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Jude, I really enjoyed this episode.  I switched from iMod > Vcap Dock > amp to an HM-801 (and iPhone > LOD and Pico Slim) so I wouldn't have to cart around a huge stack of gear.  So I've been reluctant to invest in the CLAS + amp.
   
  I was wondering is there are any issues with hiss and IEM with this Fostex amp?  
   
  Also, I notice it has optical out - did you only try the line out to test the DAC, or also the optical out into a nicer DAC?  
   
  I'm still put off about 7 hours of battery life, because I tend to forget to turn off amps and stuff, and then come back to find the battery dead before the day is over.  Can it run as a desktop unit while plugged into 5v USB power, so that it doesn't drain the battery and die after 7 hours?
   
  Lastly, you mentioned the DAC itself is on par with the CLAS, but what amp would you say the HP P1 headphone jack comes closest to replicating?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Il Mostro

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Jude, I really enjoyed this episode.  I switched from iMod > Vcap Dock > amp to an HM-801 (and iPhone > LOD and Pico Slim) so I wouldn't have to cart around a huge stack of gear.  So I've been reluctant to invest in the CLAS + amp.
> 
> I was wondering is there are any issues with hiss and IEM with this Fostex amp?
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I know your questions were directed to Jude, but here are my takes on those subjects...

 1.  Yesterday I used HP P-1 with Westone UM3x's and experienced zero hiss.  This is the only IEM I have used so far.
  2.  Used optical to PS Audio DLIII/Cullen Level IV -- works beautifully.  Line out is mini-jack, so I did not even consider it.  CLAS has co-ax, which is a nice touch.
  3.  Can also run it via USB or AC adapter.  Can charge from AC adapter, too.
  4.  The only amps I have used with HP P-1 are RSA SR71-A and the amp section of iBasso D10.  The internal amp has more body than SR71-A.  SR71-A is more detailed and open.  Both have plenty of grunt, so in practical terms it is more a matter of different flavors.  HP P-1 is several orders of magnitude better than the D10 IMO -- not in the same league let alone the same ballpark.
   
  Hope this helps.


----------



## GuyDebord

Quote:


headphoneaddict said:


> I'm still put off about 7 hours of battery life, because I tend to forget to turn off amps and stuff, and then come back to find the battery dead before the day is over.  Can it run as a desktop unit while plugged into 5v USB power, so that it doesn't drain the battery and die after 7 hours?


 

 This thing with battery life is what puts me off too, it wouldn't even last a short trans-continental flight. After a lot of thinking, I decided to keep the CLAS until some other new model comes out. The CLAS gives me sufficient battery life (just barely) and with my arrow amp the bulk isn't that bad. Did I mention that the sound coming out of my portable rig is jaw-dropping? In all my years playing with portable headphone equipment, nothing, nothing has made such a drastic difference in sound quality than the CLAS, simply unbelievable!


----------



## Il Mostro

Quote: 





guydebord said:


> Quote:
> 
> This thing with battery life is what puts me off too, it wouldn't even last a short trans-continental flight. After a lot of thinking, I decided to keep the CLAS until some other new model comes out. The CLAS gives me sufficient battery life (just barely) and with my arrow amp the bulk isn't that bad. Did I mention that the sound coming out of my portable rig is jaw-dropping? In all my years playing with portable headphone equipment, nothing, nothing has made such a drastic difference in sound quality than the CLAS, simply unbelievable!


 
   
  Guy, since you already own the CLAS I hear where you are coming form and would probably do the same if I were in the same position.  But, the 7 hour battery life on the Fostex is non-factorfor someone for who: (a) does not already own the CLAS; and (2) already owns a good portable amp.  Face it, in the *real* world anyone who springs for either of these has a good amp.  I appreciate the flexibility of having the option of going with a short-stack the vast majority of the time.  If travel trans-Pacific frequently so as an all-in-one there are certainly battery life issues. 
   
  So, I can add: (a) my SR71-A; or (2) the Energizer portable power pack which is similar in size to a HP amp but can also juice my phone, MacBook Air, etc.  and stretch battery life well beyond my needs.  HP P-1 has a very flexible footprint, whereas the CLAS always needs to be a triple decker.  No options.
   
  As I said, in your case I would go exactly the same route.   But if anyone who does not already have the CLAS and is getting their panties in a bunch about battery life is just misguided.


----------



## googleli

I agree. I only use iPhone 4 -> ES5 or UE18 Pro when I want something "portable".
   
  Portable to me is something I can slip into my pocket without carrying any extra bag. Although I have both CLAS and Fostex HP-P1, as well as HM801 and a couple of "portable amps", I never use them on the go. I use them in my office setup and only when I go for a vacation would I carry them.


----------



## googleli

Where can I get some good quality lithium battery for the SR-71A? Is there a law that you can't ship batteries by air?


----------



## Il Mostro

Quote: 





googleli said:


> Where can I get some good quality lithium battery for the SR-71A? Is there a law that you can't ship batteries by air?


 

  
  There was a really informative post here with a link to ultra hi-capacity Li rechargeable 9V but I did not bookmark it since I already have a healthy investment in Tysonic low discharge 9v's and charger.  I will dig and try to find it.  That would definitely be the way to go.  I am sure mine came by air from the distributor.  On a non commercial basis I have shipped everything from batteries to hashish without incident.
   
  EDIT: This is the one I saw recommended here at Head-Fi.  520 MHA!!! (badass mofo, but you need a dedicated charger):  http://www.batteryjunction.com/ipowerus-9v-520.html


----------



## ffdpmaggot

Nobody else thought the audio in this episode slipped from previous episodes?


----------



## zerozeroyu

just wait and see~~price tag


----------



## jax

Hey Jude - Would you expand on your brief comments contrasting the Fostex with the HM801.  Your only comments were that that the two sounded quite different, with the HM801 sounding more "lush" and the Fostex more neutral.  I'd be interested to hear more on that given the two DACs being used (R2R vs Sigma Delta AKM).


----------



## googleli

I have both the HM801 and the Fostex HP-P1. Using the line out to the same amp, I feel that the HM801 gives a warmer sound. The HP-P1's DAC is still a bit warmer than the CLAS, but is as detailed as the CLAS and IMO a bit more musical than the CLAS. The 801's DAC, however, may not be suitable for low mid focused tracks such as Diana Krall and some male vocal. Overall I feel that both the CLAS' and the Fostex's DAC are a league better than the 801's DAC - but you have to take into account the fact that the HM801 is able to play 96/24 files. I heard that CLAS is also capable of playing back 96/24 from the iPad (but not iPhone or iPod) but I haven't tried it.


----------



## LeonardS

Jude,
  Just wanted to say great review!  You answered most of my questions about the unit, stuff I couldn't get from their website, like what headphones it drives well.


----------



## googleli

After two weeks of owning the HP-P1, I am selling my CLAS to a friendly Head-fier. Not that the CLAS is inferior - in fact I never use the amp section of the HP-P1 - just that the AKM DAC which is also used by Esoteric suits me more. In any case this will be moot soon - I will be getting the iBasso DB2 and connect it to the Fostex digital out, then use the iBasso balanced out to the SR71B, to create a fully-balanced system.
   
  I hope someone would come up with an iDevice DAC with balanced out eventually - but until then looks like I will have to go with the four-brick set up for balanced sound.


----------



## jax

Quote: 





googleli said:


> I have both the HM801 and the Fostex HP-P1. Using the line out to the same amp, I feel that the HM801 gives a warmer sound. The HP-P1's DAC is still a bit warmer than the CLAS, but is as detailed as the CLAS and IMO a bit more musical than the CLAS. The 801's DAC, however, may not be suitable for low mid focused tracks such as Diana Krall and some male vocal. Overall I feel that both the CLAS' and the Fostex's DAC are a league better than the 801's DAC - but you have to take into account the fact that the HM801 is able to play 96/24 files. I heard that CLAS is also capable of playing back 96/24 from the iPad (but not iPhone or iPod) but I haven't tried it.


 


  Thanks for the input / comparison.  One further question for HP-P1 owners that I have yet to be able to figure out - I may have missed this detail in Jude's review - Is the digital input limited ONLY to iDevices, or can you run a USB cable from a computer and use the DAC from your computer?  Same question for the CLAS.


----------



## googleli

Only for iDevices.


----------



## Spareribs

Another cool item featured on Head-fi.
   
  What I like about it is that it is one unit of DAC and amp combo. With the right headphone, it is a nice portable rig. In many ways, this is more practical than the other rig that involved the separate DAC and Ray Samuel's amp (no disrespect to Ray, I love his amps). I think I prefer this particular set up because convenience plays a big factor when I am on the go. 
   
  IMO, when it comes to portable, small size matters for sanity's sake. 
   
  If I really want a nice rig just to listen in my hotel room for long business trips, then a larger rig is fine but generally a small rig makes more sense.


----------



## cifani090

Awesome Jude, thanks for putting it on iTunes!


----------



## JCxx

What are your thoughts on the 1350? I am very interested in the tesla technology and am considering that as a portable with the fostex. I like the usb option for hotels.
  Also, I emailed fostex yesterday to find out of you can go usb to usb with the lap top.  Have you tried using it that way?


----------



## johntodd

Awesome episode as usual !!  I watched this when Jude first posted it and I still cannot decide between the CLAS and the SR71B or the the HP-P1


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





johntodd said:


> Awesome episode as usual !!  I watched this when Jude first posted it and I still cannot decide between the CLAS and the SR71B or the the HP-P1


 

  
  Do you want convenience over power or bulk and better sound quality over convenience?


----------



## johntodd

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Do you want convenience over power or bulk and better sound quality over convenience?


 
  I would like the best sound quality over everything, but then some people say that clas does not sound natural, while the hp-p1 is grainy.


----------



## kanoysta

Anyone with experiece with iMod and Fostex?
  What would you prefer? An iMod (by red wine) !? Or an iPod/iPhone connected to an Fostex?


----------



## chewy45

Man, I have to make it to a meet so I can try one out before pulling the trigger on it.


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





kanoysta said:


> Anyone with experiece with iMod and Fostex?
> What would you prefer? An iMod (by red wine) !? Or an iPod/iPhone connected to an Fostex?


 


  I have both and I have to say I prefer the Fostex solution.


----------



## jax

I had the chance to listen to the HP-P1 at CanJam.  I was using my own iPhone 4 with up-to-date firmware and software (I had not upgraded to OS5 at that time - still haven't actually).  I really liked what I was hearing from it, but for the pretty regular, very subtle clicking.  I asked the Fostex guys who were manning the table.  One spoke no English at all, while the other was conversational.  They both listened and confirmed it was there.  They asked about the firmware, checked the phone and installed software and apps, made some phone calls speaking in Japanese, and could not come up with anything beyond that they had experienced some examples exhibiting this behavior and it was usually because of dated firmware.  This was not the case with mine and they were both stumped and said that they'd report the incident.  It kind of spoiled my experience and my interest in getting one, which is a shame because, other than that clicking, I liked the output into my Westone 3's better than straight out of the phone (go figure) - it was very clearly superior to my ears. 
   
  Has anyone had similar experience with the Fostex and figured out how to clear it up, or ended up returning it because of such a problem?  My guess would be that it has something to do with the DAC locking onto the signal.  It was definitely a digital artifact of some sort...very subtle so you could only really hear it on softer passages, but it was clearly and consistently there.


----------



## googleli

Resetting the iPhone may help. I haven't experienced it with the HP-P1, but had a similar problem with CLAS and the problem was solved after I reset my iPhone (thanks to CooperPwC for the tips).


----------



## jax

Quote: 





googleli said:


> Resetting the iPhone may help. I haven't experienced it with the HP-P1, but had a similar problem with CLAS and the problem was solved after I reset my iPhone (thanks to CooperPwC for the tips).


 


  Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm pretty sure we tried just that among several efforts to troubleshoot the problem.  That's the one where you hold down a few buttons at the same time, yes?  I was there for about 40 minutes with them trying to figure it out.  They were entirely stumped.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





googleli said:


> Resetting the iPhone may help. I haven't experienced it with the HP-P1, but had a similar problem with CLAS and the problem was solved after I reset my iPhone (thanks to CooperPwC for the tips).


 


  Yeah, I had to do that as well with my CLAS before reviewing it. Also, if your using an iPhone 4, make sure to turn it on Airplane mode, as that electronic interference will become quite annoying, especially to people with OCD.


----------



## Sleepaphobic

650 seems kind of steep but I want one.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





sleepaphobic said:


> 650 seems kind of steep but I want one.


 


  It's steep, but it's sound quality for price.


----------



## Currawong

I've ended up getting one of these to use with my Symphones Magnums, which are as easy to drive as the Grados on which they are based, but more resolving. Definitely a great match and surprisingly resolving for a portable rig (though I wont be using those outside). It makes a useful difference to the M80s as well if I want to listen without disturbing people around me.


----------



## 916Kev

$650 is intimidating but you get what you pay for. I'm curious to know if these would pair well with the fischer fa-003. Thanks in advance for helping me out!


----------



## ZenFire

Plugged the iPhone 4 / HP-P1 into the car stereo.  WOWOWOWOW.  Who knew the system was hiding in there?  We played it LOUD. Zero fatigue, zero ear pressure or lingering noise. Clean pianos, violins, guitars, and vocals. Amazing percussion.


----------



## Currawong

I might have to give that a go. Can't remember if I posted here, but I have mine feeding a Triad Audio L3 (Lisa III) amp. Did very well as a transportable system.


----------



## Aldighieri

Any experience with Senn HD 650 or similar 300 ohm  hphones? thank  you


----------



## smial1966

*Calling all Fostex HP-P1 owners...*
   
  Has anyone been successful in obtaining a software/firmware upgrade for their HP-P1 from Fostex? I first read about this on a head-fi thread relating to a Japanese consumer electronics show late last year. Apparently the upgrade (can't recollect whether it was software or firmware but assuming the latter) substantially increases battery life and therefore music playback time. There is no upgrade for the HP-P1 on the Fostex International website updates section -  http://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/tech_support/software_updates.shtml - but I wondered whether anyone had obtained it directly from Fostex?
   
  Cheers.


----------



## shigzeo

I've the CLASS, not the Foxtex, but paired with any amp I've used, the FA-003 work great. They are extremely easy to drive, which is a big plus in my opinion.


----------



## jude

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Calling all Fostex HP-P1 owners...*
> 
> Has anyone been successful in obtaining a software/firmware upgrade for their HP-P1 from Fostex? I first read about this on a head-fi thread relating to a Japanese consumer electronics show late last year. Apparently the upgrade (can't recollect whether it was software or firmware but assuming the latter) substantially increases battery life and therefore music playback time. There is no upgrade for the HP-P1 on the Fostex International website updates section -  http://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/tech_support/software_updates.shtml - but I wondered whether anyone had obtained it directly from Fostex?
> 
> Cheers.


 
   
  I believe it has to be performed by a dealer. In the U.S., Moon Audio is doing the firmware updates, and I'll be sending mine to him to have that done.
   
  I think Fostex was performing these updates at the last Tokyo Headphone Festiva (Fall 2011), but I neglected to have it done then.


----------



## dallan

I think the one i ordered from Drew last week has the upgrade, the response from him wasn't too clear on it.  It's coming Tues, he had no two day option so had to wait a week..........
  He was very responsive otherwise though, which is always nice.


----------



## lac29

Wow I didn't even know headfi had a show.  I'm wondering how these pair with a Senn HD600.


----------



## jackrabbitslim0

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Before I have owned Alo Solo Class and I returned back because not supported my iPhone 4 , during I listened music , there was sound clipping tek tek tek.
> I turn off my iPhone and solo class , but the sound clipping still there .
> The problem is the same with my fostex hp 1, but I can resolve the problem, I turn off my iPhone 4 dan also foster hp 1 , after 1 minute I turn on again and the sound clipping tek tek tek is gone.
> I hope can help fostex hp1 owner.


 
  Hi rudi0504,
   
  I also have the same problem with both Solo & Fostex DAC... really No Idea....
   
  But when playing iPod Support format from Stock Music Apps, no such issue.
   
  I tried TTPOD, Golden Ear, they all have the same issue...
   
  Finally. I use Capriccio Player, such issue disappear... No idea...
   
  Any one got any idea? Thanks!


----------



## nijohc

i know what u pay is what u get.. but aw.. too bad i cant afford that kind of money for this.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





chi2 said:


> The HP-P1 measures quite so-so with poor linearity in the frequency response on complex loads like multiple BA IEMs: http://www.markuskraus.com/RMAA/HPP1/gain1filter1.htm, http://www.markuskraus.com/RMAA/HPP1/gain1filter2.htm, and http://www.markuskraus.com/RMAA/HPP1/gain3filter2.htm. With its significantly nonzero output impedance it gets along better with higher impedance headphones.


 
  So what is the Fostex hp_p1 output impedance?
   
  Anyone?, Thanks.


----------



## jackrabbitslim0

Do you mean by this?
   
http://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/products/HP-P1.shtml#3
   
   
   
   
  Headphone Output
   
  Connector:    Stereo mini
  Maximum output power:    80 mW + 80 mW
  Applicable load impedance:    16 ohms or more
  Frequency response:    20 Hz to 20 kHz +/- 0.3 dB (at 32 ohm load, 80 mW output power)
   
  Do you mean by this Applicable load impedance:    16 ohms or more


----------



## JCxx

The hp-p1 is very good, a nice choice, the styling is a little dated, think 1970's but the features are good as is the sound. I think that sometimes it needs more juice in the amp section but it works good with the 1350 's Now they are another matter. I like the sound but there are 2 caviots there is not much sound stage and only ok bass.
And in 11 months I cannot get used to them, they are very uncomfortable no matter how much you play with them. They are also big time hair grabbers and my hair is only 2-3 inches long.
I give the foster an 8 out of 10 and the 1350 a 6-7 depending on music taste. It's not a bad road rig. However, I'm on the road now and I left them home and just took a cheap pair of px 100' s
That kinda speaks how I feel because I will spend hours listening and you can't do that with the1350's.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





jackrabbitslim0 said:


> Do you mean by this?
> 
> 
> Do you mean by this Applicable load impedance:    16 ohms or more


 
  Nope, it doesnt tell us the exact headphone output impedance.


----------



## jackrabbitslim0

May be you can email info@americanmusicandsound.com?
   
They are quite responsive for Foxtex product.


----------



## jackrabbitslim0

Quote: 





jcxx said:


> The hp-p1 is very good, a nice choice, the styling is a little dated, think 1970's but the features are good as is the sound. I think that sometimes it needs more juice in the amp section but it works good with the 1350 's Now they are another matter. I like the sound but there are 2 caviots there is not much sound stage and only ok bass.
> And in 11 months I cannot get used to them, they are very uncomfortable no matter how much you play with them. They are also big time hair grabbers and my hair is only 2-3 inches long.
> I give the foster an 8 out of 10 and the 1350 a 6-7 depending on music taste. It's not a bad road rig. However, I'm on the road now and I left them home and just took a cheap pair of px 100' s
> That kinda speaks how I feel because I will spend hours listening and you can't do that with the1350's.


 
  For the outlook or case design, actually I prefer it to be more sharp cornered or box like ALO SOLO,
  Coz it is not easy to fit in bags and bundle it with iDevice.
   
  The amp is (rite) not juicy enough, that's why i connect it with Pico Slim, or Stepdance (if I use larger bag outdoor).
  I really want to love DT 1350, 
  sadly, the head band is weird,
*Can They make these Headphone to be "ACTUALLY FOLDABLE"???*
  hate to stuff such big phones in a bag.
   
  Are there any "Foldable Headphones" that sound as good or better than DT 1350?


----------



## sheid02you

Just purchased Bose Soundlink wireless headphones that I'm using in conjunction with my iPhone 6. I like to listen to different types of music very loud and clear. So I'm looking for an amp that I can use that'll do a great job. Please help!!!! Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for letting me know about leaving my email. The wireless graph ones also come with a wire so they can work with wires and/or wireless
Sincerely,Sheila


----------



## ExpatinJapan

One: dont leave your email two.

Two. How would an amp work on wireless headphones?


----------



## serman005

expatinjapan said:


> One: dont leave your email two.
> 
> Two. How would an amp work on wireless headphones?


 

 That would be very cool to connect an amp wirelessly. Not sure how that would work, though.


----------

